# [closed]



## Salomebibouland

Hello guys !

Bibouland is *OPEN* ! _[Pronounced "bee-boo-land"]._ You can come visit, shop, catch fish/bugs, talk to villagers, draw on bulletin board.

There are a lot of *FREE DIY* in the entrance, take as many as you need !

*Audie* is crafting a *Birdhouse*
_Use your map to find her house (on the left)_

*Sahara is here: *Exquisite wall, Palace tile, Blue message mat [small], Simple medium black mat [medium], Green kilim-style [large].
She is trapped on the *left beach*.

*Nook's Shop: *High-end stereo, White mixer, Blue amp, Orange retro fan

*Able’s:* Baseball shirt, Bowling shirt, Sailor-style shirt, Corte skirt, Alpinist overalls, Fairy-tale dress, Wizard's cap and more!

RULES: *No shaking trees*, *NO picking flowers*, *Please leave through the Airport. *_All of these rules are very important, thank you.

If you want some fruits just let me know !_

I can also *craft* for you if you bring the materials needed, *Here is the list.*

No tips required, but if you're feeling generous NMTs or items from my *Wishlist here* always appreciated ☺

Please leave you*r Name and Island *in the thread, I will like your post when I send you the dodo code by PM.

_Salomé from Bibouland  _
*Wishlist, Can craft*


----------



## rayraysparkles

Hello! Please can i come and get the stand if its still there?

Rayray from Laputa


----------



## mayorsam17

sam from kokomo! 

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



rayraysparkles said:


> Hello! Please can i come and get the stand if its still there?
> 
> Rayray from Laputa


would you mind letting me catalog the stand if possible?


----------



## Dando

Can I come please? I will water
Dando from Is-lando


----------



## Salomebibouland

Sorry guys, communication error, getting a new code ASAP


----------



## rayraysparkles

mayorsam17 said:


> sam from kokomo!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020
> 
> 
> would you mind letting me catalog the stand if possible?


Yes of course! I've got another one if you want me to bring it?


----------



## mayorsam17

rayraysparkles said:


> Yes of course! I've got another one if you want me to bring it?


omg really?? That would be amazing, thanks so much!!


----------



## Salomebibouland

all good now


----------



## Salomebibouland

Island is re-open


----------



## wolfie1

May I come buy the mage's hat? I've been looking for it for a while now lol. I can water your flowers if you want.

IGN: Jordi from Hau'oli, sorry for skipping that part.


----------



## Ireuna

Penguin from sumikko
I will water!!!!


----------



## June

dani from calpico! gonna check out nook's and able sisters before heading out probably o:


----------



## Peace Seeker

Can i come for the diy? peace from Peace


----------



## Salomebibouland

Re-open


----------



## Merumeruki

Hi there! I would like to stop by ! :3
Akira from Meruki! Disregard me !


----------



## Salomebibouland

Island OPEN !


----------



## biksoka

Can I come grab the harp? 
IG name: Rei
Town: Crowne


----------



## Sami913

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo! Can I please come and get a few things crafted? I’ve only been playing for 10 days, what is a typical fair tip amount?


----------



## GDarling

Hi there i'd love to visit leif ^^

Ingame name: Darling 
Island name: Kona


----------



## Salomebibouland

Sami913 said:


> Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo! Can I please come and get a few things crafted? I’ve only been playing for 10 days, what is a typical fair tip amount?



 Hello ! I'll be happy to craft for you for free as long as you bring the materials, the tip is really not required, if you want you could water my flower in exchange


----------



## Katherinesilva

Could I come? Katherine from WashingTom!


----------



## Sami913

Salomebibouland said:


> Hello ! I'll be happy to craft for you for free as long as you bring the materials, the tip is really not required, if you want you could water my flower in exchange


Awesome, thank you so much! Happy to water your flowers 

I have the materials ready for the birdcage, palm tree lamp, and outdoor bath!


----------



## wvyknee

Hi, may I visit?

wvyknee from Valeria


----------



## Salomebibouland

*Bibouland is OPEN  *


----------



## mayorsam17

Ooops, just realized I have the popcorn machine ^_^ only looking for the scroll!
Sam from Kokomo


----------



## jynxy87

I would love to stop by and shop.
Eugene from FlynsDream


----------



## LennyShelly

I’d love to come! Alanys from Fairytale


----------



## elphieluvr

May I come? Leila from Arendelle


----------



## carackobama

I’d like to come! Cara from Stardust ^^


----------



## Romaki

Hey! I'd love to visit for the DIY and shopping. IGN is Annika from Hawaii.


----------



## jo_electric

Jo from Reverie


----------



## Snowifer

I'd like to visit for the diy. Phoebe from Sfienrow.


----------



## Buffi

Hi I would like to come to your island too


----------



## Salomebibouland

Closing for tonight as no one is crafting and the shop is empty, thank you everyone for coming


----------



## Salomebibouland

Here we go again, Bibouland is *OPEN*


----------



## Salomebibouland

Edit: Audie is crafting now, Log bed !


----------



## Kawaiikiwi

would love to stop by ^_^ foxy from destiny


----------



## Sidney2518

Kit from foo


----------



## Salomebibouland

Bibouland is *OPEN*


----------



## Polilla

Hello, may I visit please? Polillita from CoqitoAzul


----------



## acnh.eclipse

May I come, Sam form Wisteria


----------



## Zadakine

Hi can i stop by?


----------



## Sidney2518

Can I visit again?


----------



## Salomebibouland

Sidney2518 said:


> Can I visit again?


Hey hey  I am off to visit celeste real quick but I will PM you when I am back


----------



## Salomebibouland

Bibouland is OPEN


----------



## neeeeenz

Would love to stop by! Neeeeenz from Fletcher island


----------



## Soldarian

Soldarian from Aisle, I'd like to stop in!


----------



## Gaby

Hello! Would love to come~ Canelle from Tooffee ^^ Would it be ok if I bring materials to craft two bamboo lunches?


----------



## Barney

I'd love to visit, please! 

Barney from Wild Falls


----------



## Salomebibouland

Soldarian said:


> Soldarian from Aisle, I'd like to stop in!



Sure, however Frita just stopped crafting  Nana is crafting a woodland wall now, send you a PM in case you still want to come ! 



Gaby said:


> Hello! Would love to come~ Canelle from Tooffee ^^ Would it be ok if I bring materials to craft two bamboo lunches?


Hello, yes no problem at all, I send you the dodo code by PM


----------



## willower

I would love to come by!  I’m Emily from Willow.


----------



## minimoon

Can I come? I'm Mae from Deerfield


----------



## Salomebibouland

We are *OPEN*  Sahara is here and lots of cute dresses at Able's !


----------



## LennyShelly

hi, I'd love to visit!!


----------



## Nia

Hello, I would love to visit! My ign is Isabelle from lonalulu!


----------



## Sidney2518

Can I stop by?


----------



## Salomebibouland

Bibouland is now *OPEN* ! Able's got cool things again and Kicks is here


----------



## Ireuna

Meme


----------



## Salomebibouland

Bibouland is open and my fav is here tonight: Celeste !


----------



## Jillenium

Salomebibouland said:


> Bibouland is open and my fav is here tonight: Celeste !


Could I come please to see Celeste? Mama from jillville, I’ve visited u before


----------



## adripiedri

I'd love to visit please! adri from pie island


----------



## chocosongee

Could I come for celeste?  ☺ ☺ Claire from Toby!


----------



## pinkx2

Can I please come?  Pink from June


----------



## courtky

Courtky from Amare - I'd like to visit


----------



## Snek

Hello! I would like to come! Curtis from New Island


----------



## Itadakii

Can i pop by? I'm ita from lainico! <3


----------



## Kawaiikiwi

foxy from destiny if you are still open


----------



## wolfie1

Jordi from Hau'oli if you're still doing this.


----------



## ameliajade26

I’d love to visit please, Amelia from Atlantica. I can bring you a wild log bench diy


----------



## Taishan

Hi. May I visit? Taishan from Kurohime.


----------



## squidney

may I come by =)

Squid from Fruitpunch


----------



## Salomebibouland

Open again, come for shopping or I can craft for you


----------



## xMartin

Salomebibouland said:


> Open again, come for shopping or I can craft for you


Can I come for the shops ? 
Martin from Domingo!


----------



## kazaf

Hi, may I visit please?
Lucas from Shabu.


----------



## Salomebibouland

Island is OPEN and Norma is crafting a *Cutting Board *


----------



## Salomebibouland

Norma is still crafting cutting board atm, and I have a big storm with thunders and all if someone wanna see that


----------



## Buffi

Can I come visit?


----------



## justina

I would like to visit!
Justina from Coral
Would you be able to craft me the bamboo drum and swinging bench? Will bring materials


----------



## Salomebibouland

Norma no longer crafting !


----------



## Opal

I would love to visit! I'm Opal from eclipsia


----------



## Salomebibouland

We are OPEN, Frita crafting Iron Shelf and Sahara is here


----------



## anothermeli101

Hi! I would love to visit! I need some new items for my new island since I just deleted my old one and restarted so I will most likely just shop for a bit if you don't mind. 

In game name: Melina
Island Name: Agape


----------



## Bellfont

Suki from nova


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Emmaka from Destiny, would love to grab that DIY!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

Hi, I would love to come visit! Simona from Luminous. c:


----------



## Salomebibouland

*OPEN*: Frita crafting a *Street piano  *


----------



## KarinaKatrea

Karina from Kawaii ^_^ I would love to come


----------



## Salomebibouland

KarinaKatrea said:


> Karina from Kawaii ^_^ I would love to come


Hi, Frita is no longer crafting but Nana is crafting a wooden toolbox now, send me a PM if you still wanna come


----------



## Salomebibouland

Julian is crafting a blue rose crown !


----------



## Karlexus

Hi, I'd love to visit please. Kandy from Harmony.


----------



## ectofeature

Please can I visit? I am Heather from mossy isle and I can bring you a Mush lamp!


----------



## Pendar

Would like to come over if possible please

Pendar87/Roanoke


----------



## roserk

Can i visit? I'm rose from erevell


----------



## mayorsam17

May i visit? Sam from Kokomo


----------



## DragonEye

I would like to visit if this is still happening. Thanks!


----------



## Salomebibouland

Bibouland is open again, Frita is crafting a Dark Lily Wreath, Sahara is here, Free DIYs in entrance, and.. I pretty much finished renovating my Island, if you want to have a look


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Hello! Looking to come to visit Frita for the wreath. I'm Sam from Shywine :')


----------



## Hydrangea028

Hello, I am Ting from Cerulean.
I would like to shop in the able if possible.


----------



## AureliaErin

Hi! Please could I come round? 
I just flattened my entire island and I’m looking for some terraforming inspiration.
Erin from Aurelia
<3


----------



## Meggy124124

Would I be okay to visit?


----------



## pup

hi! i'd love to come visit if possible to get the DIY
i'm Ezra from Honey :~)


----------



## Salomebibouland

Meggy124124 said:


> Would I be okay to visit?


Hello! Please read the entire post first and then I’ll send you the dodo


----------



## Meggy124124

My apologies! My eyes must've missed that! Meg from Country


----------



## Jules

Hi, may I please come visit? Jules from Woodfall


----------



## angelcore

hi there, i would love to come by for the wreath if possible please! mimi from cupid <3


----------



## Gazer297

Could I come by for the wreath?
Pamela from seal cove


----------



## Salomebibouland

Sorry guys, Frita just stopped crafting.
Let me know if you still want to come by liking this post and I'll send you a dodo in a bit  

Audie is crafting a birdhouse now!


----------



## HermitBear

Hi! I would like to visit.

Oso from Isla Haton


----------

